# Cannot login to Maia mailguard



## trifelo (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi,
I'm running maia mailguard 1.0.3 (A Virus and Spam Management Solution for Email ) and have set 2 primary account as administrator, and I’ve tried switch account as primary from account1 to account2.
After that I cannot login with new primary account with error : _Login for user account2@domain.mail failed. ( Possible case mixup rejected. Ask your system administrator about upper/lower case issues. )
Try again , or contact postmaster@domain.mail  for assistance._

And then I’ve tried with first account to login and have an error : _Login for user account1@domain.mail failed. ( Attempted login by linked account rejected: (account1@domain.mail). Please use the primary account. )
Try again , or contact postmaster@domain.mail for assistance._

How to rollback first setting before switch account?
Or is there another way to fix this problem?


Need help.
thanks.


----------

